# Gnome2 installiert - Xchat & Co ...

## Alex_K

ich habe auf einem ersten gentoo system nun gnome2 installiert, nun hab ich eine frage dazu:

wenn ich jetzt andere gtk programme installieren will (xchat usw.) kommen bei den abhängigkeiten immer auch teile von gnome 1.4.

was passiert wenn ich soche programme installiere? zerstöre ich dann mein gnome2?

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

ich verwende zwar KDE, aber wen es mit Gnome das gleiche wie mit KDE ist, dann kannst Du die Anwendungen installieren ohne Gnome 2 gleich zu zerstören, da zumindest bei kde für jedes Release ein eigenes Unterverzeihnis angelet wurde /usr/kde/3 bzw. /usr/kde/2. Sollte also auch unter Gnome nicht anderst sein.   :Wink: 

CU

Altanos

----------

